# Hifi photopolymer emulsion ISSUE



## BreakingBadPrint (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok so ive been trying to get this emulsion to expose right. Main problem is the film positive sticks very badly to the screen after exposing. Its so hard it literally peels off the emulsion and destroys my film. Im using a non waterproof film. The screen is a 156. Ive went from 6 minutes to 9 minutes trying to find expose time as well. I have a exposure unit used that the lights ripped out and using 2 halides with the skinny bulbs like a pencil there 240w peer bulb so im getting about 480w and there about 15" away with a thick glass and the exposure unit is also vacuum sealed. Sometimes I get it to work correctly but the emulsion will start to blow out and the emulsion gets slimy. By the way im living in FL.


----------



## kkleinert (Aug 23, 2010)

How long are you allowing the emulsion dry after coating the screens? Are you using a drying cabinet? What are the moisture levels in your shop?

It sounds like your emulsion isn't dry enough to expose.


----------

